# Unfurnished rental property-what to bring!



## alison3333 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
We are moving out to Cyprus in the middle of August and hope to find an unfurnished long-term rental property. If we bring out our own white goods like fridge, washing machine, dishwasher will there be room for them in most properties? Is it worth bringing pictures or do most properties not allow pictures on the walls? Also I have a lovely large wardrobe but have noticed that most houses have built in ones, is this usual?

Sorry for all the questions but there are lots of practical things to consider at the moment!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alison3333 said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are moving out to Cyprus in the middle of August and hope to find an unfurnished long-term rental property. If we bring out our own white goods like fridge, washing machine, dishwasher will there be room for them in most properties? Is it worth bringing pictures or do most properties not allow pictures on the walls? Also I have a lovely large wardrobe but have noticed that most houses have built in ones, is this usual?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but there are lots of practical things to consider at the moment!


It is very unusual for rental properties not to have white goods, even the unfurnished ones. Most won't have dishwashers though.
As for wardrobes, again it is unusual to find a property that hasnt got fitted wardrobes but you might find that there is also room for a free standing one in some of the larger bedrooms.

Veronica


----------



## scotty512 (Jul 16, 2010)

Where in Cyprus are you looking to move too?


----------



## alison3333 (Mar 25, 2010)

*long term rental*



scotty512 said:


> Where in Cyprus are you looking to move too?


We are looking for long term rental probably in the Larnaca area. My job is in Nicosia but we are hoping it might be a bit cooler by the coast!


----------



## scotty512 (Jul 16, 2010)

My appologies Veronica, my wife had signed us up and I hadnt read the small print.

Were new and are looking to get advice on what to do with our property as you would have read before, looking to pay a visit to the finished property soon and dont know where is best to buy all the furniture to rent out short term or who to speak to to rent long term.

Can you help?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

scotty512 said:


> My appologies Veronica, my wife had signed us up and I hadnt read the small print.
> 
> Were new and are looking to get advice on what to do with our property as you would have read before, looking to pay a visit to the finished property soon and dont know where is best to buy all the furniture to rent out short term or who to speak to to rent long term.
> 
> Can you help?


Hi Scotty,
No problems we all make mistakes at first. It does help to read the rules though to try to avoid that.
I am sure that at some point someone who lives in the Larnaca area will answer your questions about where to buy what you need for your apartment. Unforunately as I live in the Paphos area I can't help you with that.
I can give you a contact in Limassol who does long term rentals in the Larnaca area if you decide to go down that route. I may also be able to put you in touch with someone who does holiday lets, I will jsut need to check whether they cover the Larnaca area.
The other way is to advertise on some of portals which are specifiaclly for holiday rentals and just find some who is willing to handover cleaning etc for you.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## pottyflower (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Alison - Something else you will need to consider if you're bringing your own furniture etc is the waiting time and the cost. We live in Paralimni and originally had a furnished apartment, but we still arranged for some of our personal belongings to be shipped out before we left the UK. However, we moved in to a brand new house about half a mile away last week as the appartment was really noisy - some of them can be like Meditteranean Council estates! Our new house has white goods but nothing else and we're still waiting for our own furniture, which can take up to 12 weeks if you're not shipping enough to fill a container on your own. We're waiting on our sofa, a TV, our computer desk and office accessories and a few pictures. Not a lot really and it's cost us just over £1,000 to have it shipped. You can buy some really nice furniture here ad it's not too pricey if you look around.Most shops do free next day delivery too. If it wasn't fr the fact that our sofa is brand new and cost us a fortune, the shipping costs would be more than te stuff was actually worth !


----------



## alison3333 (Mar 25, 2010)

*shipping goods out*



pottyflower said:


> Hi Alison - Something else you will need to consider if you're bringing your own furniture etc is the waiting time and the cost. We live in Paralimni and originally had a furnished apartment, but we still arranged for some of our personal belongings to be shipped out before we left the UK. However, we moved in to a brand new house about half a mile away last week as the appartment was really noisy - some of them can be like Meditteranean Council estates! Our new house has white goods but nothing else and we're still waiting for our own furniture, which can take up to 12 weeks if you're not shipping enough to fill a container on your own. We're waiting on our sofa, a TV, our computer desk and office accessories and a few pictures. Not a lot really and it's cost us just over £1,000 to have it shipped. You can buy some really nice furniture here ad it's not too pricey if you look around.Most shops do free next day delivery too. If it wasn't fr the fact that our sofa is brand new and cost us a fortune, the shipping costs would be more than te stuff was actually worth !


Hi, 
most of our shipping costs are being paid so we are bringing out a container. We have found somewhere to stay for a couple of week in Paphos but now need somewhere else nearer Nicosia because our furniture won't arrive until about 14th september. My whole house is in chaos with boxes everywhere/bags for the charity shop or tip. I am sure it will be worth it when we are settled in Cypus but it seems a long way off at the moment!


----------

